# dropped the rails



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

so I got a BTE flusher both 3 and 3 .5

I changed rails on first flusher 3 from an old can am, just flowed angles finish today with 3.5, i have never had angles this tight justa few spots of ridge,

any comments....


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

What did you use to apply mud? Sounds like just the right amount for the tool set-up


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

Perfect amount of mud! Nothing better.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> What did you use to apply mud? Sounds like just the right amount for the tool set-up


you said the right amount of mud and all i could think of was the spoon man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> What did you use to apply mud? Sounds like just the right amount for the tool set-up


cfs angles but not apla-tech, I think those rails with a tighter run did it


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> you said the right amount of mud and all i could think of was the spoon man
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8


please ice this is a serious thread, did Moore and his other brother Moore put you up to this...


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I needed a laugh again, good to watch again the "right" way to do a "perfect corner".... Thanks Ice! ;-)


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

aaron said:


> I needed a laugh again, good to watch again the "right" way to do a "perfect corner".... Thanks Ice! ;-)


Haha! I'd ****e myself if I found out that he made a fortune from that


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> cfs angles but not apla-tech, I think those rails with a tighter run did it


Explain more about the CFS Joe. And what do you think made the difference with the rails?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> please ice this is a serious thread, did Moore and his other brother Moore put you up to this...


I sorry could not help myself...tell us more about the rails.


----------

